# Saskatchewan Hunting Reports



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

I just talked to some hunters at the gas station that had been hunting in the Quill Lakes area. They said that the duck hunting was awesome but the goose hunting sucked. There were decent numbers of canadas around but very few snows. They said that it was the worst number of birds in the area in 17 years of going up there. They only shot 9 snows on the trip in 6 days of hunting. Duck hunting was great though.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious as to the other Saskatchewan hunting reports anyone has? We decided mid last month to go late again and we leave in under 2 weeks. Can't wait!

P.S. I'm not looking for locations (already got pms :roll: ).


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I just got back from the Quills from a four day shoot.
I did not get an opportunity to shoot quality ducks..there are a lot of divers and an overrun of coots....some light green mallards...south of the Quills about 20 miles where there are large bodies of water.
Sandhill cranes were down or concentrated on DU projects or in fields next to them..tough to get close to
Lots of lessor Canadas and some big honkers..the lessors are feeding in the same pea fields as the snow...pea fields have been straight combined..not much stubble...tough for blinds..many guys used tumbleweed..chickweed
In the last 3 years I have never seen so many snows in my life..there must have been at least 12 0r more quarter section fields plastered with them.. in a 20 mile radius..I will post some pics soon.
The snows would concentrate on the peas and move along a field like a lawnmower such that the "X" had changed at least 3 times in one day... they were actually hopscotching we saw geese eating on the edge of the black dirt roads meaning the field was almost cleaned out...they would fly or walk kitty corner over to the next pea field..second choice was barley.
Your friends must have been gasing up in the wrong gas station than I was.
The local plucker had not many huge volumes of snows brought in as the shoots would only last for three to five waves and the snows would change over to another field because weather conditions frost and clear blue skies put a shine on most of the dekes.. or that field was almost eaten out anyways..average flight distance from roost was from 1 to 5 miles...Also with the new moon comming geese were feeding at night ..you could hear them from the farmhouse where I stayed...
Anyways..there was a 50% chance they would be at the same field..Many Americans comming now. Guides are hard pressed to get decent field permission..more guides than usual..quite a few room vacancies from $30 and up
On my trip back to Alberta ..I saw huge concentrations between Jansen,Lanigan and Colonsay....Near Rosetown and Kindersley, Outlook, Marengo and Alsask..so many snows!!..but the Quills seemed to be #1 for numbers..I had a good shoot with variety...ten snows 4 lessors, 3 cranes, three ducks, ( that's all I could afford to shoot because the plucker's costs increased and I only had so many friends to gift..could have shot more snows) saw coveys of sharpies and huns..leave them for next year


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Also with the new moon comming geese were feeding at night ..you could hear them from the farmhouse where I stayed...


I always feared going up there during a full moon for that reason. They do some goofy things.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Come on guys take it easy on the Canadians, I 'm sure they don't want their hot spots put on here either. :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

no kidding, i always thought the quills were an unknown hunters paradise..... I wonder if the devils lake area has any water or ducks? :lol:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

The Quills is a large area encompassing about 55x70 miles...with two lakes..Big Quill ..alkali and Little Quill ..fresh water.. with about 10 or more towns and villages and was used to train the commonwealth air pilots during the second world war..they used the lake for bombing practice...now known world wide as a bird conservation interpretive centre..look up www.quill-lakes.com for more info...There is actually a town called Quill Lake and I grew up in Kandahar...I imagine we should have used the expression East Central Sask..I have never been to devil's lake...walleyes??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I was just adding on to buckseyes post with a little sarcasm because of the issue with people talking about specific areas lately on the boards. :beer:

P.S. sorry for whoreing the thread.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

USA....Obviously you and me both think everyone should lighten up a bit. :lol:


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

when we went up this year, we watched to see when there was a full moon just so we could avoid it, we went up one year and the full moon really hurt us, we still had a great time, but birds were feeding like crazy at night!!!! we went up about the 3rd week of september, we had a great hunt, but maybe got there about a week to early, lots of geese starting to migrate in the last days we were there, more ducks than we've ever seen, great time again as usual....


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Large numbers of snows and greenheads in the east/central part of Sask. right now. The big push of dark geese is over here now. This was the first year that I actually got sick of shooting geese. Good luck to our southern neighbors. Shoot em in the lips. :beer:


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

I heard both lessers and snows flying south over Bismarck tonight. Maybe the hunting will pick up now.


----------

